# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Samsung galaxy note 3 πρόβλημα με κεραια

## jgz750s

Μετά από πτώση από τον 2 όροφο (να είναι καλά ο 19 μηνών γιος μου) δεν βρίσκει σήμα 4G τι μπορώ να ελέγξω;

----------


## qazwsx

> Μετά από πτώση από τον 2 όροφο (να είναι καλά ο 19 μηνών γιος μου) δεν βρίσκει σήμα 4G τι μπορώ να ελέγξω;


Φιλε μου μεσα στην πλακετα εχει ενα καλωδιο μικρο που γεφυρωνει δυο σημεια και εχει να κανει με την κεραια...ισως αυτο απο την πτωση να βγηκε...
πρεπει να το ανοιξεις..
αν γνωριζεις και πιστευεις πως δεν θα κανεις ζημια επιχειρησε το...
για οτιδηποτε χρειαστεις στειλε εδω..

----------


## jgz750s

Δυστυχώς το καλώδιο είναι στην θέση του. Δύο μέρες μετά χάλασε και Micro sd που φόραγε. Καμία άλλη ιδέα;

----------


## qazwsx

> Δυστυχώς το καλώδιο είναι στην θέση του. Δύο μέρες μετά χάλασε και Micro sd που φόραγε. Καμία άλλη ιδέα;


Τοτε φιλε μου θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις το παρακατω...

----------


## windmill82

Δηλαδη 3G και GSM εχει κανονικα?

----------


## jgz750s

Όχι ούτε 3G ούτε GSM.Σήμα έχει κατά διαστήματα,  παράγγειλα και το ανταλλακτικό από το πιο πάνω ποστ, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι μάλλον φταίει το main board καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## windmill82

η συσκευη εχει καποιο μεγαλο εξωτερικο χτυπημα? Κατι εμφανως σπασμενο? αν οχι πιθανον αν το πας σε αντιπροσωπεια να στο επισκευασουν εντος εγγυησης. Αν παλι υπαρχουν εμφανη σημδια ή σπασιματα τα οποια υποδηλωνουν την πτωση αλλαξε το ανταλλακτικο που σου ειπε ο Σοφιανός , το οποιο ειναι το πιθανοτερο να φταιει. Αν δεν επισκευαστει το επομενο υποπτο ανταλλακτικο ειναι η πλατη της συσκευης , στην οποια βρισκεται η κεραια. για κοιταξε την , μηπως μετα το χτυπημα δεν κουμπωνει σωστα?

----------


## jgz750s

Front Housing Frame Bezel Plate for Samsung Galaxy Note 3 έτσι λέγεται το ανταλλακτικό, που παράγγειλα, γιατί λόγω πτώσης, η πάνω αριστερά γωνία στράβωσε, τόσο που τα πλαστικά δεν εφάπτονταν μεταξύ τους(εκεί βρίσκεται και η κεραία).Αφού άνοιξα την συσκευή και  καθάρισα την γωνία, την έκλεισα και τα πλαστικά εφάπτονται πλέον, αλλά και πάλι όμως δεν έχω σήμα.Πτώση 7 περίπου μέτρων.

----------


## windmill82

θα σε απογοητευσω. Αυτο που παρηγγειλες δεν μπορει να αντικατασταθει διοτι η οθονη και το συστημα αφης ειναι κολλημενα επανω σε αυτο το κομματι και δεν θα μπορεσεις να τα ξεκολλησεις χωρις να τα σπασεις. Και επισης οπως το περιγραφεις προκειται για πολυ ισχυρη πτωση και φοβαμαι οτι τελικα η συσκευη ειναι για πεταμα. Τσεκαρε αλλη μια φορα πιο προσεκτικα να δεις αν στο κατω μερος οι επαφες της κεραιας ειναι οκ και αν ναι αντικατεστησε μονο το ανταλλακτικο που σου ειπε ο Σοφιανος. Αν δεν λειτουργησει ξεχασε το. Και μια διευκρινηση η κεραια πανω αριστερα ειναι η bt/wifi. Η κεραια σηματος ειναι κατω , πισω απο το μεγαφωνο.

----------


## jgz750s

Ωραία λοιπόν,  το μόνο που μένει είναι να τσεκάρω είναι η κεραία και να περιμένω το ανταλλακτικό που πρότεινε ο φίλος πιο πάνω. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά ήταν και είναι πολύτιμη. Πάντως wifi και όλες τις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες τις εκτελεί κανονικά , πλην του 4G 3G GSM. Τύχη βουνό.

----------

